

Juveniles sentenced to Shakespeare - Goladus
http://www.boston.com/ae/theater_arts/articles/2010/05/18/caught_in_the_act_juveniles_sentenced_to_shakespeare/

======
gruseom
This is fucking brilliant. The word that comes to mind is "enlightened". I
wish there were a thousand times more such experiments in our society.

I also like how realistic the founder of the program is. He says explicitly
that the program does not fix these kids (and presumably isn't trying to do
so) but that they change somewhat from undergoing the experience. This sounds
like someone who knows what he is doing.

